# NYU Tisch cinema studies!!



## wish405 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi, I'm a student in Korea and I really want to apply to the cinema studies program at Tisch. My stats are pretty good but I'm worried about the essay I have to write for the portfolio. I have never taken a film class before and because my school generally discourages students from persuing the arts I do not have any professional around to help me with the application. I do have a film I want to write about but I saw somewhere that someone wrote about existentialism in Bergman films for their portfolio. That kind of freaked me out... In what direction should I be writing? Can the essay be personal? I really want to do everything I can to get into the school so please help me if you know anything. Thank you!


----------



## jyotirmay (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi it is very complicated to describe about the film studies.You should know that film has not just one genre.There are many different kinds of genre.All are separated from each other.Although The drama is common for all genres film.Director should care about the drama.Because it is the key code of acting. You said that you don't have any knowledge even a experience.Don not worry not only film studies there are thousands of student who learn Film production including Directing,Cinematography,Producing,Writing,Editing.They don't have any previous film making experience with no professional person.But all are successfully getting job at Hollywood and other industry all over the world.They are getting proximity during their study on Institute.You have to choose a best insinuate that have very well known communication with film and Television Industry.Although you chose NYU for you studies.It's very great and perfect place for film studies.Keep it up.Hope it's helpful for you.


----------

